# Engines...



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

What engines were run in the P10 and P11?


----------



## FlippyBoy (May 23, 2003)

sr20


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

g20s=SR20DE
Primeras=GA16,SR20DE and SR20VEs.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

GA16DS(carb) - 90HP, GA16DE(MPI) - 100HP, SR20Di - 115HP (TBI), SR20De - 115HP later 130HP (MPI), SR20DE -150HP (MPI) only in Primera GT This engines were in the European P10's. Not shure about the P11. And in Japan SR20VE ~170HP and SR20VET ~ 250HP and AWD.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Do the G20t's have a sr20det or what motor is that the t stands for turbo right? is it worth my friend getting a g20t over another nissan product?


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

The t stands for touring, it is NOT turbo...


----------



## p10power (Jun 7, 2003)

In Europe also the p11 have a 150hp engine in the GT version only.
There are p10 4wd but not in Europe only in Japan and Australia.

Greetz p10power


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

The US G20s. When it has a 't' in the G20 name badge. It just means it's the 'touring' edition. Which the only thing different than a normal G20 is that it had a LSD tranny. An they only made G20t's 94+up. 
The 'T' in the engine model number stands for Turbo, yes.
SR20DE-all motor
SR20DET-turbo
SR-kind of motor
20=2.0 EX: if it was a GA16DE it would be a 1.6liter
DE=Dual Overhead Cam.. It doesn't mean that exactly. But when you see "D" before E, except it to be a DOHC motor. 
EX: KA24E=KA (240sx motor)24=2.4liter, E=SOHC motor.


----------



## p10power (Jun 7, 2003)

The "e" stands for multiple injection
In europe the g20/p10, the first cars where deleverd with a monopoint injection SR20DI and also the GA16DS, DI stands for monopoint injection and DS means the 1.6l engine has a electronic carburator.

Also in Europe you have 2 types of sr20, the SR20De that's the multipoint 125hp engine and the SR20DE and the big E stands in Europe for the 150hp engine, this is in the G20/ p10 and p11.

Greetz P10power


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

I have a SR18DE motor in my Primera!!!!!


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

"SR20VET" was never in a G20. It was only in the Japanese only SUV called the Nissan X-trail.


----------



## p10power (Jun 7, 2003)

In Europe we also have the X-trail with 3 engine's

Qr20DE 2.0 ltr engine with variable valve timing
Qr25de 2.5 ltr engine with the same as above
YD22 engine this is a direct injection diesel with intercooler.

Greetz p10power


----------

